# first hydro set up



## N.E.wguy

running a 6 pot system starting in 3gal buckets 10L net pots, with a 55 gal res.

median is coco coir cubes (came triple rinsed) and large perlite (rinsed real good) then mixed @ 4 parts coco 1 part perlite.

sprouts are in rapid routers all in one net pot atm of my mix atm while trying to set up system, planned on putting each rapid rooter into a 3"coco cup and filling cup with?? perlite, hydroton or coco or my pre mix? 

just came from hydro store bought a pump bag for the res and guy said you can line net pots with the air pruning bags any one do this ? where as i am using cubed coco and large washed perlite I think it is over kill for my situation also never heard of it

got a freebie of botonicare grow to complete my free line by botonicare all free all big bottles loving it, now to assemble and dial all this in


please looking for any first time set up do's and dont's as well as any other comments really appreciate you all looking and any help as always MP ftw!


----------



## LEFTHAND

ostpicsworthless: 
LH.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:
> LH.


damn u brb


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok this is all thrown together 4 hours total including manually filling like 30-35 gal not easily lol lots left to do i know this

ran system 3 times with 30 gals aprox filtered all pots with the grow bag on the out side of the nets to catch any crap, going to drain and fill up tomorrow fully and set timers etc

all sprouts were put in coco cups with premix all had tap roots out the bottom of the rapid rooters, had to throw the crit cheese in with one for now to figure out what to do with it  

think i may end up with 5 satori and 2 cheese

all soil plants in tent were topped off with the coco mix to, the tops they been drying up fast under that light and watered


----------



## LEFTHAND

I've never seen those systems. Lol. 
I wanna say its a flood n drain style. I use the ebb n gro made by C.A.P
I've ran promix/hydroton/perlite in the system. 

I'm getting ready to set it back up n run coco in it. 
I'm going with large perlite n coco 50/50. Was going to add pro mix into it bit it seemed to hold enough water that I figure it wasn't necessary 

From some advice from other growers they have advised to figure a way to keep the coco in. 
I'm going the burlap method. Not 100% sure how yet. 
So using those liners will do you good. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya seems a flood and drain says set timers to 20 fill 40 drain minutes. butt calls it a ebb and flow no idea
hxxps://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/the-big-boy-ebb-and-flow-from-htg.46204/


----------



## LEFTHAND

Most excellent sir. 
I'm use to a tote or table style ebb. So this was a little different. I was use to a watering schedule of 1 hr on 2 hrs off 24/7. 
With this system I'm 15 on 3-4 times a day. 
But I was advised to start with 1-2 floods n wrk up at the start. 
Besta luck. 
LH.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm going to use Hydroton when I setup for my hydro system. Cheers to getting it going


----------



## N.E.wguy

dude i bought hydroton stuff is dirttttttty. there is also some thing about the circular shape of it I was told there is another rock product i seen yesterday same as hydroton but has a lava rock shape to it so roots act more natural then when they would hit the hydroton.. I honsetly went there to buy hydroton... The coco coir cubes are real nice break up nice into strands but not alot of mess in the system just ran it again manually, and the large perlite if you prewash it leaves every little residue in system i have not check ppm yet.


xx://www.amazon.com/Smart-Pots-5-Gallon-Soft-Sided-Container/dp/B0055E7KR2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1374585402&sr=8-3&keywords=smart+pots+grow+bags


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You have to wash the Hydroton  Also, because you can wash it and it's basically just clay balls... you can re-use it a lot. 

Just something I'm leaning to as to I've liked the thought of it in a lot of the videos I've seen.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i talked about that to the perlite you get 5 runs for 44$ and the coco coir was 2 bags for like 50$ so if i x that by 5 runs 250$ so pretty much 300$ for 5 runs  =  10$ per pot per run


the hydroton i bought 5lbs washed it still leaves dirty nasty residue gonna really need to be washed a few times in a wheel barrel out side imo and it's a time consuming pain to reuse as well as 5lb does not fill a 10l net pot so your looking at like 8lb a pot maybe

i think you can get hydroton for 20$ 10lb around there


----------



## LEFTHAND

Dr is correct. Rinse it good. 
Hydroton is very pourse allows air n nutes to be stored. 
Lava rock acts just like it it's just sharp bigger n cheaper. 
I'm excited to use the coco. I personally am sick of hydroton. $ ain't bad but I hate cleaning it. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

meh i bought some hydroton I just didn't like it, stuff is so dirty it like stains

the grow bags are great later today will take the pots out removes bags to clean only thing with them is i think i would want them in the net not outside it, if I were you use them for the run. Hydro store guy said you can air prune hydro roots so they never are an issue? any oppinions


----------



## LEFTHAND

In my system no need to air prune. Look my system up it differs a lil from urs. 
If I can find 2gal sp that will stop over or in my iner pots then yes ill be doing them instead of burlap. 

I have no holes on sides of containers. Just bottoms. Like a 5gal bucket. 
It slides into another bucket that's got the plumbing. All controlled via a controller bucket. So I'm just wanting to keep er in cuz I know how it slowly makes its way down n through.  

See I went to coco so I can veg out of my system in the innereds but treat or water them like soil plant. Rather then watering 2-3 times a day in hydroton (hand watering) or setting up a drip. 
You might wanna give the brick coco a try. At 7-10$ the stuff I got is pretty coarse. 
LH.


----------



## cubby

I have the same system, but 12 buckets. The idea is good, the components suck. The buckets were leaky, a timer died after 2 months as did the smaller pump. So keep a close eye on them.
I would replace the net pots. As your plants grow and need staking, the pots are too shallow to support a stake, they just fall over. Toss the net pots and drop a smart pot with Hydrocorn (the irregular shaped clay pebbles) in the 3 gallon bucket.
I start my hydro back up in Sept. I'll stick with the systems concept but the only component I'll use is the 55 gallon barrel the stuff came in. I&#8217;ll be using 5 gallon buckets drilled through the bottom because the buckets that come with it are drilled thru the side and retain 1-2" of water/nutes throughout the grow. It makes maintaining a consistent Ph/PPM a pain, and if you need to remove one....forgetaboutit....water everywhere.
The best part of the system is the hose. Very high quality, flexible, thick walled, easy to get a clean cut.


----------



## N.E.wguy

just got a partial refund (cost of system pretty much.) a ballast upgrade and a new tent shell from htg I agree the 55 gal is the best part then the hoses. I was just gonna use the net pots for veg in the 3 gal then set up totes and a real flower set up as I just don't like parts of the systems  you said.. I woudl recommend a DIY ont his system, you seem to have some good points maybe some thing int he future you;d consider a rework of it  ya I do not like the 1-2" left in them either kind of dumb to have standing water but if you remove the net and go with a 5 gal smart bag then the 1/4" really would not matter or? 

The Hydro corn is the same as the Hydroton, I went with the coir and perlite off some thing hushpuppy posted

Any one ever air prune hydro is still a question out there


LH - almost sounds like I could drop 5gal buckets into my 3gal to avoid that 1-2" build up cubby was referring to. (tought it was a bit less I set my control bucket 2"lower then the 6 so i get full drain thought it was like a 1/2" when all said and done. 

Cubby - Thanks for the input, atm the system is just for vegging , already all mixed up with the coc and perlite I guess I could add the Hydroton I have to the mix and remove the net pots and just drop the smart pot bags right in the 3 gal buckets would give alot more root room that is for sure! Really thinking of buying 6 5 gal buckets and drilling the crap out of the bottom like LH is saying, what do you think>? also I almost wonder is separating the smart bag from that unwanted bottom water for now? making a screen or some thing to prevent constant saturation on the median which seems going to be an issue. ("drop a smart pot") you referring to the ones I have that i linked the fabric ones or the more expensive plastic ones with all the holes??

hp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ebb-and-grow-inner-bucket-replacement-pi-4701.html?image=0


4U2 - Hi! thanks for stopping in


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Did you get a chiller or do you think that you are going to be able to keep res temps cool enough?  I have not done hydro the last 2 summers because of it being so hard to keep res temps down, especially when you add a water pump to the mix.


----------



## N.E.wguy

as far as the res temp I was almost debating digging a hole in the ground but I rent and that seems a bit extreme. I can monitor it 24/7. what is ideal 65-70?

77atm just checked it draining it now 55 gal seems so extreme for 6 3 gal pots


----------



## LEFTHAND

Try propping your pails up. 3/4"-1" off tent floor. 
I do this with my system n it allows all water to leave the bottom. 
If your dropping then in right to the bottom I would put a layer of river rocks or hydroton on bottom 1-2" this will help with compleat drainage n keep the bottoms off the bottom. 
Just a spacer that's all. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i looked in the bucket i think a slight shim per bucket would ensure all water returning to the control bucket as long as you said the plants are slightly higher then the control bucket ofc

theses look interesting also edited in above 
hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ebb-and-grow-inner-bucket-replacement-pi-4701.html?image=0



so are the CAP ebb bucket fill/drain holes at the very bottom of the buckets as they look in a pic i just seen


----------



## LEFTHAND

Yes. They have them so they say CAP. 
Ensuring all lines are flat or as flat as u can get them helps alot too. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

oh k ditched one of the net pots pushed the 5gal smart pot in the 3 gal cont fits perfect caught some of the run off material just under the net as intended,,,but talk about more root room when you removed that net pot it doubles in size almost.. so at that point started adding new water & more median to that smart pot, trying to determine how high up the 3 gal pot you want it to flood? instructions said flood for 20min drain for 40 seems a bit much to run little pump for 40 mins to  drain maybe 18gal?


also i have these 6 in 2 rows of 3 with one soon to be 2 4't5ho lights is a window box fan on low ok for sprouts or is that to much wind?


----------



## LEFTHAND

I bet there's alot more room. 
My system is "preset". N I do believe its 2-3 inches from top it fills too. 
I would flood for 15-20 mins n drain it as fast as it can be. I think mine takes 3-5 minutes to fully empty. 

I've got 1/2" lines but soon to be boring out the holes n making it 3/4 in. A good system other than the cap ebb is the Titan ebb. 
There 3 gal 3/4" n square pots. 

That may be a lil too windy for em but check it n see. If u got douts. Alway put something in front to slow air down till the get bigger. Or put them further away. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok so some good info there ty

ya i have 1/2 return as well I do not like this, I definatly do not like the little return pump that need to be upgraded to a larger one with 3/4, the 1/2" tube like folds in half falling into the res.. any way.

ya I like the idea of the no net pot i'd say it gives you an easy 50% more space and I go the bags (5Gal not 3) with the handles they come right to the top of the 3gals and handles you can just fold over, but great is you move to another tent or wtv. I am flooding a little under 3" maybe have to check that, just ran it manually, filled it last night with tap water, well only enough water to fill the 6 pots and control bucket still don't see the sense of fully filling it for 6 plants OO


----------



## Hushpuppy

If you are using coco you definitely won't need to fill completely as the coco will wick it up. I haven't used this method before but just figuring, I would let it fill the pots to about 1/3 of the bottom of the bags so that the coco will be able to wick it up a little easier. You will most likely have to do some experimenting with depths and times to find what the plants like best.


----------



## LEFTHAND

Sounds like you got a kinkin hose. 
If u can I'd put a 90 in your lid hook the pump to the 90 in the bucket n hose out the to. This will berid your hose bend n make a secure non kink bend for u. 

Hushpuppy. 
Don't wanna step on your toes but if ones to do multiple feelings. I would figure a full fill n quick drain will allow feeding water n air. 
But not totally saturate the coco to the point it's sogged for the next run. 
But this I'm not 100% sure on. So I'd have to go with you n say play with it. 
When I get my system running again I have no choice but to fill to the predetermined level. Lol. 
LH


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok, just so we are clear hush you agree with ditching the 10"net pots and lining the 3gal with a 5gal grow bag and filling it to the top with the coco & perlite. I bought the last 4 bags of coco guy said it is flying out the door so that is a good sign. I have only filled one so far want to be sure of this before wasting time and effort to make more mix and pull all the pots. It makes total sense to me once i see how much more room it gives. I layered teh bottom of teh 5gal bag with hydrotron 2"


yes have plenty of time to adjust timers and water flow/drain glad to be at this point and have lots of time for adjustments

LH- ya my system i have a float shut off that is adjustable so can control the flood lvl. could probably make one out of the plumbing of a toilet from hd or lowes (really hate these 3/4 drains in the sides way off the bottoms of the 3 gal. defiantly out the bottom would be better)

once flooded to what ever lvl how long is it left there or do i drain it immediately once it hits said lvl. as I think thats what instructions had said 20 mins fill 40 drain but assume thats for a full 55gal system. have to figure that out.


----------



## N.E.wguy

hmm the standing water at the bottom of the 3gal in my system appears to be an issue, because if the bag is totally filled it will always be wicking up that 1/2" of water or wtv ( so woudl never get a full draining) but on the other hand if it was just the net pot the roots woudl eventually grow to that water any way right? so does all teh median hurt or help the situation?

i was thinking of cutting the bottom of the net pot off turning it upside down and using it as a base spacer to separate the grow bag, roots from that 1/2" of water

-LH ya I need to grab a few 90 degree fittings your right


----------



## cubby

I don't know how to "multi-quote" so....

I've never used Coco, doesn&#8217;t it retain moisture? For how long? To keep the smart pots off the bottom of the 3 gals how about a few pieces of rigid Styrofoam? It's inert and won't affect your nutes at all.

When I run my system(same as yours) Fill takes around 20 mins, I leave it full for 30 mins, then drain, 3-4 times per day depending on size/age of plant and how much the plants take up. 

As to the roots reaching the water thru the net pots, you're correct. And the roots sitting in that bit of water probably doesn't hurt them, I just don't care for it myself. The one advantage the net pots provide is, you can inspect the roots. 
The biggest disadvantage of net pots is lack of stability for large plants. I prefer to grow fewer, but larger plants. If I were to get busted, knock wood, I'd rather get caught with 6 big plants than 20 little plants, the legal hazards are a consideration for me.


----------



## N.E.wguy

hmm ya the styrofoam sounds like a good idea. i like the idea of a complete drain with the bags because then you would be getting the air pruning effect i assumed? originally i was gonna run the pots in the bags which would restrict root growth to get that effect any way. (this way also i have the bags suspended under the pots so i can pull the pot right out of the bag and the bag is above that undrainable water)

also leaning toward a heavier perlite mix then the 25% i have now the coco seems to retain water real well

how high do you flood the 3 gal buckets for the 30 mins?

i flooded around 8am now it's 12pm bottom of bucket with not net pot obviously is wet still other net pot beside it still seems damp thru

took a few dry pieces soaked them and have em in front of a fan see how fast it dries, and one not near a fan
e/ 45mins later still soaked
e/ 2hrs drying out pretty good now in front of fan other still a bit wet


----------



## LEFTHAND

So lets try n figure out first why is the water not draining completely out of the buckets. 
Do you have them 2" off ground this will help. 
Along with a 1/4-1/2" piece stuck under the one end to tilt towards hole will wrk to. 
But there's no reason it shouldn't drain completely having them 1-2" off ground. 
If you can adjust your float to suck that lil bit out that might help.
But it sounds like the water isn't draining that lil amount to leave some water in lines but non in pAils. 

In my system it's been set n done. Basically plug n go. Which was nice. No fooling around.  
I built a 3 gal ebb system n put net pot lids on. Didn't like that. 
Nor did I like the fact the roots just hanging there drying out between feeds. 

As fir the wicking part river rock will solve that. N easy to clean 
But after drainage the coco is going to drain for a bit 
So that will add more water into the bucket. But it should drain out n gravity back to controller n it should kick on n drain back to res. 

I've been playing with 1 bucket n flooding it n seeing how it drains n what not. Seems the pot will drain for 20-40 minutes after. Of coarse it took longer after it was flooded more. But it did drain complete. 
So I figure with 6 buckets the first 10-15 mins of "coco" drainage should be as if it was filled n on drain cycle. 

I personally like to feed more a less time then feeding longer less. 
That's me. I had 40% promix 10% hydroton 50% perlite n was able to flood frequent. 
I've noticed with the coco it does stay saturated like "soil" n in a short time it fluffs up n looks "dry" again 
I'm new to coco so that's my down side. 
But def can help u with your system. Lol. Post a few pics on how it's set up plumbing controller n keys get this figured. 
LH.


----------



## cubby

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> So lets try n figure out first why is the water not draining completely out of the buckets.
> Do you have them 2" off ground this will help.
> Along with a 1/4-1/2" piece stuck under the one end to tilt towards hole will wrk to.
> But there's no reason it shouldn't drain completely having them 1-2" off ground.
> If you can adjust your float to suck that lil bit out that might help.
> But it sounds like the water isn't draining that lil amount to leave some water in lines but non in pAils.




The hieght of the 3 gallon bucket in relation to the controll bucket won't effect the 1-2" of water left in the 3 gallon, beause the hole for the 3 gallon bucket is not in the bottom, it's in the side, 1-2" from the bottom, that's why you always have water in the bottom. A shim under the bucket opposite of the hole would drain some of the exess water, but would also reduce how deep the water level inside the bucket could be. I fill mine 2-3" from the top and the hydroton goes all the way up yo the rim of the bucket. The top 2-3" of hydroton doesn't get wet thereby avoiding green slime on the rocks.


----------



## LEFTHAND

Ahhhhh ok cubby. I follow you. That's my bad. 
There's the dif from my system where's the hole is in the side at the bottom there's like a lil cut out to allow this drainage. 
I was thinking the same along with there's a lumb numb or loop in the tubing. 
That's a different story. Lol. But I solved er with filling it. 

How does that system wrk. Gro wise. The 2-3" of pooled water bothers me. 

I would be hesitant using coco in that if its going to wick up anything it's draining. But like cubby said if you can make a stand in there to plop em on. This will help the drainage. I don't like the fact of standing water though. 
Some testing will def help. But you will defiantly have to start slow. To see how they react. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ya I have them on a shelf and the control bucket top is 2"higher then the 3 gal pots on its own stand.i think with a little shim and some sort of insurance buffer like I was saying the bottom of a net pot upside down or the rigid insul. I think the net pot may be better less foot print for residue build up of nutes or wtv.

 This was all just thrown together to get testing the end plants are sprouts atm. I do have 6 plants all in dirt in almost tempted to transplant to the hydro they are clones of the randoms in my tent. At this point I want this all dialed in even if it costs a few plants in process so its ready for the good gens


----------



## LEFTHAND

I would say do it. But the soil will hold a lot more water then coco I would figure. 
N give you a false result. Now if there in a lil dirt or recently xplanted n some to most of the dirt. Can come off. Do it up. 

But before that either full drainage or something for the bottom has or should be figured first. Then once that's figured then plants. The. Figure that then hopefully you get the results you want n able to have a good/decent run when needed. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Yes they have all been recently moved lose soil could probably get most dirt out used lots of perlite in soil any way

gonna go asses the drainage


----------



## LEFTHAND

Well then. What r we editing for. Lol. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

So did a little transplant 3 plants all different size root systems and sizes. Largest roots went all the wat to bottom of full 5gal bag. Removed 2 other pots for the material so not to have to make more atm.. Shimmed the biggest 2 plants 1/2" to drain better left smallest root system pot flat so to try to keep it wet higher. No idea on fill time. Drain time was recorded as well as ph and ppm of transfer. Lots of pics but windows vista is giving me a the user profile service service failed the log on user profile can not be loaded &#65533;&#65533;

fill height was 4" from top and watered down from top as well to full saturate it for over night. There is one pot in a bg half full of mix left in the flat water will see how wet it is in am as well


----------



## LEFTHAND

Ok ok. Nicely done. 
I am with you on the over night 1 feed maybe do this for a cup,e days see how they react n start upping your Feeds per day.  I don't like hearing you for one sitting in water. The coco will wick that up n my guess is its gonna be soaked in am. But I hope I'm wrong. Lol. 
If I'm not gotta figure something out.  
LH.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah I think ditching the net pots for the grow bags will do better but you will definitely want to keep them from setting in any left over water. I would use the net pots cut off as suggested so that the bags are suspended. This will allow for complete drainage of the coco. If you use a good mixture of at least 30% pearlite in the coco, that will keep the coco from compacting too much and holding water. Coco drains very good but still holds moisture well. It will not hold water in it any higher than the water level even though it wicks water some. 

If the water is draining out enough to allow an air space between the bag and the water then you shouldn't have any problems. Just make sure your rez is very well aerated to maximize the amount of oxygen in the water. That way the little bit of water left behind will not develop anaerobic bacteria between flooding. Mine stay suspended above water all the time without issue but I think the aeration is the key.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Alright I tipped it and reran the pump there was more back drainage built up any way probably why they say drain for 40 mins


----------



## LEFTHAND

Odd controller bucket you got sir. Lol. So if I'm correct if u set for 14 min drain the pump will only drain for 14 mins or till water stops triggering float
Alot dif from mine. 
I can walk in 2 hrs after its drained pour a gallon in on bucket n it will kick the controller bucket on. 
Allowing any water to a certan level go back to res. I get about 1-2" in controller bucket if that. 
Without heat wind n roots hard to say how drainage will be. 
Like if the pump is trying to suck for 40 mins but barly any water could burn a pump. 
A good guestamate I would figure would be flood em drain em n time it. 
This can be tweaked when plants get bigger n such. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

I get ya as long as control bucket is low enough for drainage as my pumps only go on if I set a timer for it. So set fill for 15in. Then drain for 15 wait15 then drain again or get a new pump probably a better idea 3/4" instead of this one that is gonna burn out pumping all this thru 1/2"


have bottom leaves of soil plants  showing deficiencies off to research


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ok hush I agree about the upside down nets and pretty sure shimming them will resolve water issue


----------



## LEFTHAND

Pic??  
Yeah from the sounds of it you r gonna have to play with it n see how much builds up after draining buckets how fast n for how long. 
Wish u had a bucket like mine. This is why I'm not worried for draining. I've got 3-4 hrs between feeds

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ok so removed other pot and bag container had water in it as with a few inches of mix the mix was visably wet. Imo to wet for good and I don't think the bag was fully submerged.

transplants are looking good one has already wraped a leaf around the t5 bulb

did not inspect transplant bags yet. Did not run sytem either want to check eayer content moisire in bottom of bag and add risers today before running again


----------



## N.E.wguy

LH find me a link to your control bucket plz


----------



## N.E.wguy

Also what should I ph my water to for the clones to root best


----------



## Hushpuppy

I try to keep my clone water PH around 5.8-6.2


----------



## LEFTHAND

:yeahthat:  

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ebb-gro-controller-module-p-2874.html

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ya so mines a bit high 6.7 but that's straight not adjusted out the tap. 

so inserted 3 risers pot bottoms on 3 clone sites.

flood to 2" from top was 12 min.
drain to all pots sitting lvl no shims 15min.

I just filled and drained immediately. Is there a period of saturation or just fill and dump just like I did.


----------



## LEFTHAND

How were the bags. Heavy. Wet soaked moist. Lol 
Do u feel like you can do another feeding today it will be too much. 
In this system I flood 15 mins then drain. 3-4 hrs then fills again. 
The longer it sits the more water your gonna soak up. So 15 mins then a drain will probably do. You can also try fill it n drain it. After each bucket has levelled off 
Watch your plants for over watering. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Well o removed them to insert the lil platforms and the 2 that were shimmed were rather dry no run off top was dry more moist toward bottom but also had no air under bag like now. 3rd had run off obviously from sitting in the half inch of water but was not super wet at top all seemed the same at top but #3 had some run off


----------



## N.E.wguy

These 3 are also lined with hydroton at bottom of bags other 3 will be lined with 2" of perlite at bottom instead. Still going to stay with a 1/4- 1/3 mix in those 3 as well


----------



## N.E.wguy

Still have a clone rooted and a new plant that can be xferes to


----------



## N.E.wguy

Just drained the res. again and refilled gonna ph the water and throw some cal mag in and run it maybe silica? Leaving 3 empty for now but 3 with clones are dry 5" down so way past the knuckle soil theory think 2 a day maybe ok for em atm

I measured 8 1/4 from top of 3gal to bottom net


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ok so fill water was 6.8/223ppm
adjusted was 5.6/256ppm
then cal mag run to sites was 5.8/376
and return res. was 5.9/380

running approx 25 gal res atm temps high tho 76 slimy stuff in bottom of res already should I throw a ice gallon in there ? Or some small bottles to drop that"?


----------



## LEFTHAND

If they seem to bee drying out ok. Try 2 feedings. For a few days. 
After giver your sit some thought I'd look into river rocks. 
I'm not sure if those glass beads hold moisture. But having that on the bottom if sitting I. Water will wick er up. Perlite n hydroton. 
But dif story if all bags are up off. 

Do u run. Organic??  If not. H2o2 will help. As will hygrozime. 
But the temps will fight you trying to fix. Keep n eye on it n see if its every day at times or hot days. 
Keeping up with ice jugs can be a pain. But always worth the shot. 
Insulate your res if you are to do this. Will help keep it cooler once yu get temps down. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Bags are up. Gonna grab a air pump and line for res. Probably use the h2o2 think it may of been temps and open pots with water donno.

will figure out the res chill factor what's ideal 68 degrees? Or less


----------



## N.E.wguy

Temps auck here for the next few res temp will be a concern


----------



## LEFTHAND

Res outside of the room????
Yeah. 68-72 is good. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Yea res is going to be outside in separate un climate controlled area 

they will be in a tent eventually


----------



## cubby

Freeze bottled water and drop them in your res.


----------



## N.E.wguy

I had freezer a gallon and some small ones will check it in morning and keep an eye on it


----------



## N.E.wguy

Well bottoms of bags are still wet, as is about from 3" from the top inside sides of bag seem dry took one out bottom is def soaked. Will check ay 7 as that was last flood. All 3 are looking good for being removed from dirt and moved to the bags of mix. 

am thinking that maybe an air hose on top of the basket bottoms to give constant air to aid in drying and mixing nutes as it floods? A 6 outlet pump and another for res maybe or just split off the one

any and all thoughts are welcome. I really want to make sure the roots are air pruning that's the whole point of this


----------



## cubby

If the bag is in the 3 1/2 gallon bucket I don't think they will air prune. Part of air pruning is exposing the roots to air _and_ light. 
Smart pots on my deck air prune themselves but if I put them in a five gallon bucket the roots don't prune they wrap around the outside of the smart pot below the top of the bucket.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I wouldn't be concerned that the bags are still wet underneath as long as they aren't sopping wet where they are dripping water(a lot) when you pick them up. You want the medium to stay moist so that the roots don't dry out. Plus when the plants are in place they will be drinking up that excess water inbetween flood cycles


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ya they don't drip even when I squeeze the bag should be good then. Other tent and ballest just showed up


----------



## N.E.wguy

So how can I get them to air prune or do you think it is pointless?


----------



## N.E.wguy

Flooded em like an hour ago think 1 a day may be good for now all 3 looking good considering the abrupt median change


----------



## LEFTHAND

Right on right on. 
If they r not sopping wet. You may babble to get away with 2 feedings. 
If you feel like pushing it. 
I wouldn't be concerned of air pruning in the system. On a table or something as such. 
Your on the right path sir. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

probably start 2 tomorrow, got computer back so will have pics back now and all three are still alive and upright gave em some cal mag and some clone ex i think its called


checked bags again bottoms were a bit drippy still around 12pm, they are the 3 with hydroton lining the bottoms the top of the bas is pretty dry first 2-3" then starts to get wetter


----------



## LEFTHAND

What's your coco to perlite mixture. 

I wouldn't be too worried bout the top 2-3" 
This though keep in mind. Next time u plant. Those top 2-3". Stays dry so now u know to put em in a lil deeper.  
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ok all these were well over 3" roots and hit em with a little root hormone so should be good. Just worried about drainage on 2 floods wondering if myne a few razor slits I'm bottom of bags

these are between 1/4-1/3 perlite other three I have ready are 1/3 perlite with perlite base maybe an inch. Possibly will let those bottoms dry a bit better 


seedlings are looking a bit unhappy but alive. Auto crit cheese looks miserable has riots coming thru 3" peat cup no idea what to do with that was intending to rum 6 satori looking unliklybunless one is a clone who knows at this point


----------



## LEFTHAND

Do you have any spare bags. If so take one n fill with water see how it drains on its own. This could be slowing the drain or allowing it to drain slower n thus allowing the coco to suck more in. Due to gravity bottoms soaked n wetter as u go up to dry tops.  

So slits may be n ok idea. But then you loose the filter fir any particles wanting to flush out bottom. 
Now for the perlite based. Bags. That could be an issue as well. Perlite does hold a decent amount of moisture. So the wicking process will apply there. 

Think of lining a tray with hydroton or perlite with some warer in the Bottom n plopping rw or perlite pellets on top of it. As the pellets/rw drys out it wicks moisture from bottom. Allowing you to kinda forget about em for a couple days with no worries if drying out. 

I mixed my coco at 60-40 perlite coco. And 50-50.  Both seem to be good 
I'm currently using 50/50 in my hosts n clones. I'm having to water every day 
But smaller containers. 
I noticed at this 50/50 mix it will soak the water but within 20-30 mins it looks dry. Then once I take a hand full it feels dryer to the touch. Not leaving hand wet. But if I squeeze it. It darkens n allows moisture to drip out not much but alot less then I figured. 

These seedlings I hope seen in system. You got any pics. Or a better description on what there doing.  

I think IMHO if you were to mix more perlite net time around. Or make some up just to experiment with. You will notice a huge difference. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Yrs pics are on the way pc crashed just got it working backing every thing up on a xhd incase it shieeets the bed again looking like an hour till I can get to them


----------



## N.E.wguy

And yes I agree a 50/50 may be better and also I understand the points about bottom layer and slits I could empty a bag for drain test


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok here we go, that last individual plant pic was right at transplant looks great now


----------



## N.E.wguy

did a flood 4:45 to 1" from top let it sit for 10 mins then a 20 min drain


----------



## N.E.wguy

getting a few more pics for ya


----------



## LEFTHAND

Well those 2 don't look happy at all. 
Lil wet.normally I'd say they look how mine do when I miss me watering but I know she's getting plenty of water. Or did those 2 look like that before u watered. 

That pic with the roots. Are all the ladies like that. Minimal roots system??  
If so. I'd cut the watering to once every other day 
There just not gonna soak it up. As quick. N this will do more harm.  Then good. 
If u could I get those seedlings into cups or something. This way if they do have a root sorry your not pulling n rating roots to separate them. 
The water u r using is plain right. 

For now stop the floods. Watch those 2 to see how long it takes for them to lift up. N watch the perdy one to see how long she droops. Lol. 
You have been watering 1 time a day. So if she's been happy with that top feed her. Every day. 

That first pic all looks well. Were did I go south. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

here what they look like, burn on bigger one from me just dumping straight clone rooter on them it said soak medium and folar them so i just dumped some on them that was at transplant


----------



## N.E.wguy

i just uploaded xplant pics first and ya the roots of the bigger literally were all the way to the hydrostone bottom, then that is the medium plants roots and the smaller was about 3" long

every thing looks good but the biggest and second seem to want more calmag they are getting rededing leaf shoots


----------



## LEFTHAND

Do you gots a good fan blowing in there on yer ladies. .?.
You seem to have some heat stress on plant 1. 
What e u mixing you c/m at now.?? 5ml per gal?
Nice thing about hydro is you can drift the ph. 
Bringing it down will allow the plant to uptake certain nutes like mg
Round the 5.0-5.3. But then again you need to watch how low your going and what your locking out from the plant. 
What strength u at for nutes???
First 2 look like the could use a bit more N. what's ya ph at. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i have a window fan blowing into a corner on then the whole area has air movement and right beside neg pressure tent 

res is 73
ph a bit high 6.5 in control bucket
ppm 456 in res 

i gave nothing for nutes yet othe rthen cal mag. these plants i have no plan for atm may need to build a bit more sites or they will have to die? they were just a back up if the tent failed which it may am fighting bugs in there...

think cal mag was way less like 1 ml per gal


----------



## LEFTHAND

K you need to get your ph down. 
. Even though your feeding c/m that's too high. Mag is brought up on the lower end of the ph.  Take it down to 5.5 N let it drift no higher than 6.0. 6.5 soil. 
The "money" spot is 5.8 but I prefer to let em drift. It usually stabilizes in time 
Ppm should be higher for ladies that size. The twisting in the one plant I will say Is due to your ph off. 
Start feeding them. They want food. I would start off with either 1/4-1/2 strength but them not being fed anything go with 1/4 strength. Watch em n check ppms see where the sit n see where it goes. 
Watch for burning on the tips n keep your ph on track. 
LH


----------



## N.E.wguy

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> 07-25-2013, 07:02 PM
> Ok so fill water was 6.8/223ppm
> adjusted was 5.6/256ppm
> then cal mag run to sites was 5.8/376
> and return res. was 5.9/380
> 
> running approx 25 gal res atm temps high tho 76 slimy stuff in bottom of res already should I throw a ice gallon in there ? Or some small bottles to drop that"?


so this was other day ph went up on it own that high?

will go adjust it now in res


----------



## LEFTHAND

Make a batch of Nutes up today. 
Enough to dump res n refill 

Add your nutes check ph. Let it sit a hr or so. Go check ph again n ppm if you like. 
Then adjust let sit till tomorrow. Check it n if need be adjust it waiting a bit 
If it stays within let's say 5.5-5.6 in your hr use it. It will drift daily but not crazy. 
As if you were to check it n it was 5.5-6.7 then I'd allow to sit longer n ph down again. 
Hope I'm making sense. Check ppm n ph when added to system. Let it run a day check er again. Start your basis from here. Nutes water higher ppm lower ph. 
N watch.

Lmfao sorry missed that post. IMO you are fine mixing 5ml per gal. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

alright im faster then you,
 ph in res is 5.9 will check in morn then drain refil and add nutes / ph balance then let it sit


how long til u think i can take these out and throw those sprout in coco cups into the 6 sites? really don't care as much about these plants tbh, but on other hand do not want them to die if i mess up adjusting, i really should just buy more sites or make them


----------



## LEFTHAND

I personally just let it sit 24 hrs add nutes ph n run it. Keeping ph below 6.0. 
LH.


----------



## LEFTHAND

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> alright im faster then you,
> ph in res is 5.9 will check in morn then drain refil and add nutes / ph balance then let it sit
> 
> 
> how long til u think i can take these out and throw those sprout in coco cups into the 6 sites? really don't care as much about these plants tbh, but on other hand do not want them to die if i mess up adjusting, i really should just buy more sites or make them



I would move all dem seedlings into there own cups. 
Down the road into a bigger but smaller than yet bags. 
Once u start feeding it nutes n it developed a decent root system there good to go in system.
I wouldn't stick them on yet. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok so like 6" nets? I just sent u a msg also


----------



## LEFTHAND

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> ok so like 6" nets? I just sent u a msg also



I'd go with plastic beer cups or a smaller 5x5x5" pot something in those lines. 
I don't like net pots for applications as such cuz you have to plant the net pot mo times then you can pull the plants out like in a reg pot or cup or container of some sort. 
LH.


----------



## Hushpuppy

If this is the first time you are using the coco medium you will need to increase the cal/mag for the first few weeks because coco reacts chemically with cal/mag and will hold it where the plant can't get it. When I start out with new coco, I add my nutes for new plants at 1/3 strength but then add 15ml per 5gal of water/nute solution. After 3weeks in veg I cut it back to 10ml cal/mag per 5gal for the rest of the grow. However, I am in 2liter pots of coco while you are in what looks like 4-6liters of coco, so you may notice some mag deficiency during the first 5weeks. If so, just raise the cal/mag(to 20ml per 5gal) when you increase the nute solution. 

I just saw where you are using 5ml per gal :doh: so you should be good with that


----------



## N.E.wguy

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Make a batch of Nutes up today.
> Enough to dump res n refill
> 
> Add your nutes check ph. Let it sit a hr or so. Go check ph again n ppm if you like.
> Then adjust let sit till tomorrow. Check it n if need be adjust it waiting a bit
> If it stays within let's say 5.5-5.6 in your hr use it. It will drift daily but not crazy.
> As if you were to check it n it was 5.5-6.7 then I'd allow to sit longer n ph down again.
> Hope I'm making sense. Check ppm n ph when added to system. Let it run a day check er again. Start your basis from here. Nutes water higher ppm lower ph.
> N watch.
> 
> Lmfao sorry missed that post. IMO you are fine mixing 5ml per gal.
> LH.





ugh hate wasting all this c/m and nutes on trials 

drained res and control bucket, pressure washed them with 6.7ph, shop vacuumed out every drop gonna fill with approx 25 gal 6.7 tap and let sit for 24 hrs if i can wait that long before checking the drift and adjusting if need? 

gonna grab an air pump today i think..




Thank you both for all your info and timely responses!

ok so bigger pots and can i just fill the whole pot around the 3" coco pots with perlite or should it me a mix?


----------



## LEFTHAND

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> ugh hate wasting all this c/m and nutes on trials
> 
> ok so bigger pots and can i just fill the whole pot around the 3" coco pots with perlite or should it me a mix?



Don't look at it as your "wasting" nutes. The plants are gonna use them. 
This will add some complication n take some away. N teach you more 

I'd make a mix. Try 50/50. You will be hand watering so you have full control plus it gives you a dif mix ratio then you have already 

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

well i had only the cal/mag before just refiled, added flowering nutes full strength checked ph/ppm at fill after adding and will in a few. only reason i feel i'm wasting them is i feel like i see myself throwing these plants in my compost pile lol 

but ya i hear ya, i am here to stay and what ever it costs it costs, int he end saves us all $

still cant post frickin picks again every upload fails even deleted a bunch on here


----------



## N.E.wguy

also you were right on with moving them mini girls the kids were all looking out the bottom of coco cups searching the world. so they went in a real heavy perlite coco cube mix in 6 1/4"w x 5"d round pots for now and soaked with 5.9 water instant run off


----------



## LEFTHAND

Now the ladies can roam freely 

I've noticed that as well on the drainage. I will water allow the dishes to collect run off n let em stand for 10-20 mins come back n dump what ever they didn't wick up. 
After a couple waterings you get er down to knowing just how much to water. 16oz or 1/2L what ever it may be. 

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

k so ph is like 6.5 and ppm dropped to like 420 or some thing small drop offs 

stupid htg t5 if off again pos ugh so i had to plug it directly into a 20amp outlet to get it back on ***/// so i hooked up 7 6500 cfl in the mean time seeing this is a normal occurrence and had to use my hps outlet for now zzzz so i left the 7 6500 on and the t5 it was blinding i had to leave the area hope the plants enjoy it


----------



## LEFTHAND

Either you got a short some where's or your over amped 
Even if you on a 20A and using 18-19A this will spike some what. 
Not always using 18-19A. May hit 20-21. Which trip. Stoping power. So even a minor surge will or can trip it. 

I just went through this problem. But I was 4-5A under. I found that there was a plug from the room that was jumped to under my stairs in which I hade my veg room plugged into lol. So that was an easy fix for me. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

i dont know hps is off fan is on med and i can run every thing in my op off this outlet but their pos t5 this whole thread has run fine elc wise lol till that fixture


----------



## LEFTHAND

Run it on other outlets. 
Do you have a meter. I hate saying this. But if you have a meter you can see what it's actually drawing 
I think my 600 w draws an extra 20-30 watts. To keep the constant 600. 
Very odd. Cuz they should be like 1-2a max. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya also i just read some thing about magnetic ballasts drawing more or some thing and just added one 

this seems a nice safe place coffee table is burning down lol

i have a meter let me go see


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok so i have a voltage/ac meter is that what i need and i just touch it to the feed wire coming out of out let to light or strip etc?


----------



## LEFTHAND

Do you have a meter with a clamp. 
If so then you just clamp around your power cord to ballast with it running it will tell you what your drawing. 
N if you did the cord to your socket it will tell you what your bulb is drawing. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

not a clamp one just reads ac or voltage by touching it to wire let me go look at it i was getting site area for #2 prepd


----------



## DrFever

600(watts) divided by 110(volts) = 5.45 Amps

on 220 volts, it'd draw 2.72 amps.


----------



## LEFTHAND

DrFever said:
			
		

> 600(watts) divided by 110(volts) = 5.45 Amps
> 
> on 220 volts, it'd draw 2.72 amps.



:yeahthat: 
But that should be posted on le ballast. If not Internet has it.  
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

first off tho the ballast was not on just plugged in and is a 1k not 600, then there is about a full 6 way strip which the t5 was on with np.


nice to see you dr. always glad when u **** in


----------



## DrFever

u have a 7amp pull constant and on ignition goes to about 9amps on a 120circuit, on a 240 u have 3.6 draw with a surge to 5 aprx. remeber it is always wise to leave at least 2 amps on the circuit for power on surge so you dont pop the breaker. no lights no plants. if u have any question what is on the plug circuit get a lamp and find the panel check the plug with the breaker and anything else that is on that breaker and remove uneccassary items, should allow you to dedicate it .


----------



## N.E.wguy

this is what i have 
says AC  VOLTS then 2 sides of #'s
hxxp://www.techtoolsupply.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TEL-FVD


the outlet is off the main panel and the oil furnace is next on the feed

i'm on 120


----------



## N.E.wguy

switched out an inline gfi with a better higher rated 3 way worked fine last 18 hrs or wtv 


just flooded them and drained 6.4ph/ 386ppm (they are fully rooted i dont think they need a lower ph? or is still 5.8 the goal here? also top few out of res due to wicking not reaching the top and plants are so needy looking  

what ppm/ph should i be watering my soil plants second week of flowering?


----------



## LEFTHAND

Hydro is 5.5-6.0. You need to get it down dude. 
If your not getting good enough soaksge then try a longer feed or more per day. Gotta be some what patient 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya they went with out so were not happy i think will adjust ph and flood em tonight they look better then the sprouts  

these plants came from being watered 6.7 ph in soil but will get it to the 5.8 and res is running warn at 78


----------



## LEFTHAND

Did you freeze some jugs. If so. Get em in there. 
LH.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Being in hydro the PH should go no higher than 6.2 and no lower than 5.2. Depending on the nutrients that you are running, you will see the PH drift either up or down. It seems like the GH 3part drifts up but Jungle Juice which I use drifts down. I would say to start them out at 5.8 and see which direction it drifts over a couple days. I set mine at 6.2 and let it drift down to 5.0 over a couple days then readjust the PH. I also run my ppm up to 600-700 for plants that are growing vigorously. However, If you just transplanted them from the cloner or from seedling containers then leave them at 350ish for about 5-7 days then bump up to 500ish for another week, then go to 700ish for another week. at that point, if they are growing vigorously and doing well, not showing any leaf burn or PH malfunction, then you can either bump to 900 and see how they do (if you are wanting them to get big) or leave them at 700ish until flowering. 

Definitely get that water temp back down to 68-72fif at all possible. I use large jugs(1gal) of water that I freeze and continue to swap out with new every time I go in to check them.


----------



## N.E.wguy

yea down to 73/ph 5.8 check it later


----------



## N.E.wguy

70 res temp / 4.9ph on the over night drift down, 420 ppm 

top fed them to soak all the way thru the median draining now.

definitely need to up cal mag on new run for new buckets, not having done that initially is showing on the biggest but all are still very healthy never really had any issue with xplant 

lil ones looking better moved em under 4 cfls about 12" from them as the curl i suppose was due to heat?


----------



## LEFTHAND

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> 70 res temp / 4.9ph on the over night drift down, 420 ppm
> 
> top fed them to soak all the way thru the median draining now.
> 
> definitely need to up cal mag on new run for new buckets, not having done that initially is showing on the biggest but all are still very healthy never really had any issue with xplant
> 
> lil ones looking better moved em under 4 cfls about 12" from them as the curl i suppose was due to heat?



You could be seeing a def from not feeding them along with having your ph as high as it was it will make c/m less available. 
LH


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i fed em last night the yellowing of the cots is going green and they seem a little less stressed under teh cfls then the t5


----------



## N.E.wguy

the leaf edges on one started to purp and the stems so i assume it was def c/m used rain water and some bio grow


----------



## N.E.wguy

so I have had an idea- 

eliminate the risers i made, leave the buckets so they get that 1/2" res in them
layer the bottom of the bag with perlite up to the top of where the in/outlet is creating a res. (really think the plants would not mind this) in each site. then do mix of perlite/coco for the majority of the bag then top it off with an 1" of perlite cause it seems a waste to try to soak coco cubes at the very top i just don't expect crazy top root growth to need the coco up top so much as in the middle and less = faster drain time


----------



## N.E.wguy

ph went up to 6.4 got it at 5.9 424ppm and ran it top fed the sprouts lots of cm in the surrounding median and just a splash on the rapid rooter, all had almost instant run off.. they seem to be losing the red and perking back up, defiantly a daily bi daily feeding cause they drain so fast?


----------



## Hushpuppy

You can do a bi-daily feed, Mine get fed/watered every 3hrs on a 24hr cycle. However, you say "sprouts", how old are these sprouts? you don't want to overfeed them when they are young, especially in coco. Even though the water drains through fast, the coco will hold a lot of the nutrients where the plants can get it. Now if the coco is getting dry then water as often as necessary to keep them moist.


----------



## N.E.wguy

thanks dood. they all look better they are back under the t5 81/60 nothing i can do about it at they got a fan on em. defiantly all getting greener and are losing the red tint. the roots are growing 4sure think thats hot for em? i put my hand there seems ok

they were under alot of lumens before with the 6 cfl plus 2 t5 = heat stroke lol it's 83 without the 6 cfls


----------



## Hushpuppy

They should be ok at 81f. I personally don't like to keep mine that warm because it is so close to the warmer temps that cause them to stall, but if you can keep them from getting any warmer then they should be fine. Just make sure their water stays cool, around 68-72 will really help them not stress from the heat.


----------



## N.E.wguy

and for nutes and c/m what so u think for ppms they look way better and are right under the t5 all night with an hour at of dark due to having to run it in the hps timer


----------



## LEFTHAND

Since you are new. IMHO
Start off in increments 1/2 -1/4 ya knows check ppms. 
So that will be a guide for you to learn. 
But pending on strain age size n what 400-600 easily. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya they are around 420ppm for those clones still look good, lil ones were under t5 past 24 hrs second set of leaves growing seem back on track 

did not check res will do that in a bit


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah 420ppm is a good level for getting the kids going. Like LEFTHAND said, it is good to go with 1/4-1/2 increments until you can see what that gives you in ppms at the different stages of growth for that strain. That way you stay with a ballanced diet for them rather than trying to shoot for a particular number. 

Once you are used to knowing what the plants like and don't like, and what the nute mixtures give you, then you will be able to throw in 10ml of grow, 30ml of micro, 60ml of bloom, and 10ml of cal/mag and know that in a 5gal bucket of water that you will have about 1000ppm for first week of flowering.

But for starting out, your better to underfeed than to overfeed as the plants will tell you when they want more.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ok well the sprouts are up to the same feeding as the system, put 3 in the 3 empty sites all the way down in the water seeing these three are filled with perlite at the bottom of bags


the 3 transplanted had roots 4" long out the bottom of peat cups and growing out sides.. Imagine the others are ready to go in the sites as well. need to make another site for the auto i guess or a solo set up so it can go under teh hps? other wise it would run 24/7 under the t5 and i could put 6 2700 cfls on it but rather the hps hmm

bout to rip those clones out of sites no idea what to do with them, mmmm 2 coudl go in the hps tent fight for their lives in some soil lol pulled from soil  to hydro back to dirt tough life lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

took one clone out 4 in sytem total now really thinking just throwong the other 2 in dirt and into flower tent or trash

housing inspection coming up lol should be moving soon lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok clones are od, gl.

6 total peat cups in pots tink there are no net pots in any 

crit auto i hung under hps like 6" form 1k lol


----------



## LEFTHAND

Becareful with how close u get that 1k. 
Your open hood are you not??? 
Watch for stress,burning,bleaching. 
IMHO that's darn close for a 1k open hood or not. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya open he lived lol in all hydro median a peat cup rapid rooter wish i took a pic hes out side now lolz
ya 10"-12" for my hood

kinda lost waht to do with the autos have 4 now as far as lighting for them and where to flower them may have to use the cabs and buy a 150 hps maybe i hate to have to open tent every morning to remove them so they get more then 12/12 adn not flower under the t5 tho the t5 i have 2600 & 5600 cfls also running 2 bulbs over each site then the t5 in the middle so multi spectrum veg with alot of lumens lol cant fit 9 plants there atm would hae to make that veg area bigger


----------



## N.E.wguy

aight so I drained filled res25gal last night, tap let sit over night declorinate, added nutes and silica as well as like 30 mg of c/m should be good with this as only 2 medians need to be soaked with it really and are 50/50 mix 3" on bottom 


everyone inside out side, awake and asleep is green to start the day lets see if i can leave em alone and keep i that way


----------



## N.E.wguy

Keep  EC levels low in hydroponics for best results. All Mandala strains are  extremely efficient in nutrient uptake due to their hybrid vigor and  require only low EC levels/feeding to develop huge leaf, stem and bud  structure. Satori is a high yielding, powerful plant with an exceptional  sativa high. - See more at:  hxxp://seaofseeds.com/satori-16111#sthash.mXjAl7i8.dpufKeep  EC levels low in hydroponics for best results. All Mandala strains are  extremely efficient in nutrient uptake due to their hybrid vigor and  require only low


----------



## N.E.wguy

some pics found camera just flooded 5.8 550ppm some thing around there :icon_smile:


----------



## LEFTHAND

Looking good bro. 
Get yer autos into there own individual containers. 
LH


----------



## N.E.wguy

working on that gonna require more funds and a trip to store. I got 2 bags worth of perlite and 2 bags of coco left adn a bunch of those 5 1/2" round ots probally trow those tree into some of them wait till u see pic off the crit cheese lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

Looking Alive and very well  this a.m. most are around 2+" i' guess, very green and growing just ran system. all but the one that was te size of my pinki nail which is still very small 1" maybe lower reg leafs touch median  
still a guessing game as to which is the Deep cheese fem??


----------



## N.E.wguy

#1'z r in the white 5 1/2"s now (white pots instead)

Crit Ch. is in tent on the stand center hps :holysheep: zone thing loves it 

now for the pics i know it's not much but i try to entertain

so C.C then the sprouts all got buried down to leaves on xplant


----------



## N.E.wguy

well 5 of the 6 are all huge close to 2"+ for 5 the one satori is still 1" but all green growing good. 

as are the #1s and Crit


----------



## N.E.wguy

doin 3 floods aday now past 3 days. they are getting big fast  mmight catch up to the crit cheese and that had a week head start but has only been top fed and is an auto soo


----------



## N.E.wguy

Happy to report I have killed nothing in the set up (yet) 5 satori and a Deep Cheese, have a good idea on who the cheese is but it's a guessing game atm.

really bummed the other 5 satori did not germ QQ

Benn running 3 feeds a day think if i set up timers they could take 4 but they have that 1/2" res of water and nutes in the perlite bottoms. Every thing is green and good some are 2-3" some are 4+ I think the cheese is the big boy has razor leaf edges


----------



## LEFTHAND

Sounds good. Probably feels better. Lol. 
3 feeds for what a week now at 3-4" girs?
Stoned sorry. Lol. 
Go with the 3for another week n see how they take 4. 
Good saying ( if it ain't broke don't fix it) 
3-4 more weeks n I'm settin up again. Ima excited. Lol. Not a dirt hand watering guy
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i gotta water teh others tonight ugh so close to no more watering


----------



## N.E.wguy

man i just measured and the widest plants leaf tip to tip side to side is 8" Oo already 

the crit auto is only 6"


----------



## N.E.wguy

bought them a light 600w dimmable gonna put the 4 autos in a 2x2x4 cab with teh 600w dimmable cooltube see how this goes  light ships today


----------



## N.E.wguy

just wow these girls got it going on... all exploding one looks very sat rest more indic but who knows i still cant pick out the cheese 4sure... had to top most of them and gotta move the light up.. did more measuring for 2nd tent still debating even setting it up vs vegging till tent one is done then just move the hydro in there and be done with the dirt cause after they finish then there is a big tent empty ;/ tho i have a plant that i was just looking at woudl be perfect for 6 clones and is already pistly she was a clone from tent hmm


----------



## LEFTHAND

Good to hear man. 
How long you got left in 12/12??
If it isn't too long let em veg. Let em go crazy. Then start trimming bottom crap of n flower the babies. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i was inteding on pushing them as fara s current space alows was original idea 18"out of pots. but i think the get air pruned the bags dry way faster tthen the median especialy in black buckets bags under my xrta cfl heat and you can slide you hand in there to check for dampness = lets more air in?

thinngs are no joke tho

ahh 12/12's are still 5 weeks out altleast 2 strains one finished i think at 7 other at 8 i forget but i loved em both unfortunately on2 of 5 are the better that i liked but i got clones and moms of them both still
bout to feed them 1100ppm 6.5 w lil sns other mite killer be her wed look pretty under control tho


----------



## LEFTHAND

Start supercropping them if they start getting too tall. 
Vs topping n cuttin. Save that for the lower shet. By then when things are done. 
You will have a nice bushy multiple bud sited plant  

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i have that down was realy thinking of not training them much but they seem crazy, i was just gonna flip em at 18 but already 6"+ Oo the mix and system are so far a no fail with your help and hush's  ty again!


----------



## LEFTHAND

Nice. No problem again man. Glad to beanie to help. 
You hear from hush lately. ??? 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

na but i been on auto pilot after all the info u guys gave me.. just amazed at rate of growth.


----------



## LEFTHAND

Yes I also miss the rate of growth. Lol. 
Seem to grow inches a day whiled soil ladies sir stair n ask what the hell you lookin at. Lol. 

Hard to go from water to soil in my books. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

roflmao

so funny man but tru. 

just got a gallon each of G.H. ph down and CALiMAGic stuff been working good so far, lil bottle got me this far and had read some thing negative about the cal mag for the nut line i'm using. 

gonna change res prob tommorow seeing they are doing so good gona clean pumps and bag the big one i think got a micro bag that silica sht is nasty 

2" wide fan leafs on one lol all are getting crazy new growth, 6" tall average i'd say stupid camera is dead no idea where charger is


----------



## N.E.wguy

and ya i measured i have 18" to top so really only 16" from top to max height unless i adjust shelf p.i.t.a


----------



## LEFTHAND

This is where u could start Lsting  or supper cropping. 
Get them down to 10-12" anyways. 

What kinda cal/mag u using ??
Botanicare ??  
LH


----------



## N.E.wguy

no got a gallon of G.H. CALiMAGic had been using an 8oz bottle till now for both tent and hydro with having to load the coco even. just ran out like 2 days ago gallon showed up this am  


dude the the test clones, well lol they are thriving after there triple transplant some showing pistols out side. Debating just pulling all 5 and throwing them in tent lol one in the 2nd cab with half the 600w on it, was gonna be a mom to this strain as i have no idea what it is but it produces mass females 


So back to the cabs for a sec I have them back together screwed togeter side by side again am going to cut out a window between the 2 cabs like 22"w x 36"d or wtv then run the 600w full blast in teh 2x4x4 for the autos and the mom


----------



## LEFTHAND

Sweet. Sounds like you've figured out your plannings. 
When does your flower tent finish up. 
I've yet to try the GH c/m. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

oh i read on here some thing negative about the botonicare cm, tho I run the rest of their nutes xcept g.h.silica not liking that stuff 

then tent is on a 2 part (soul synthetics I think) from i forget what co. came with the hydro set up. did not like the looks of it and had soil doing on it.

so that that tent hopefully will be done mid sept pretty much 30 days today, last few good i harvested trics seemed ready sooner then the 60 days, but was under the cfls so this is not even comparable. fed em last night at like 1100ppm with no c/m so thinking another feeding with cal mag today then just water for the next few they dry out every day only in thin bags. made 10 gal of nutes for them so have 3 or 4 left, did a very slow watering last night sooooo boring


----------



## LEFTHAND

30 days ehh. That's a tough one. 
Could get em flowering n you would be 1/2 way done or just under by the time that tents done. Dry/cure 3-4 wks so almost be chopping second tent by the time ur smoke is dry n cured. . 

The again you can veg n supper crop the heck out of them also trimming a ton off bottom. 
Guess it all depends on how big. How much n how much of a rush your in. 

I've only had bad results with c/m from botanicare when using high ppm water. 
Why the 2 dif nute brands. You gonna be switching to one or continue the 2. 

I use to use the GH ph down. I did not like that stuff. Along with grotech Which I didn't mind. Using AN ph down now n finding I'm using drops instead of Ml's compared to the other 2. 

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

now i use Atlas scientific ph down  and the nutes i'm using on the dirt i just never heard of and will probably be buying all gallons of botonicare from what I have seen so far i'm happy with it. other stuff again came with hydro set up from htg probably trash lol never even looked into it.

ya really wish i started autos sooner to finish b4 tent they are all gonna finish after probably  lots of wasted $ and waiting to come...


----------



## LEFTHAND

I can feel u there. 
Remember to keep focused on main goal. N finish n start properly. When u get alot on your plate its then when trouble starts n one try's to rush. 

Botanic line organic or synth. 
I'm gonna keep reading till I get 1 gro through system on organic nutes but so far from my reading its the way to go. In coco/hydro. 
No salt build up leading to no flushing which is less work. 
And less waste. 

Nice thing with autos if you got the veg room is the can be kept in there not needing the 12/12 seprate area.

How often do you flush ? ?
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

on the hydro not at all yet Oo


----------



## trillions of atoms

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> I've never seen those systems. Lol.
> I wanna say its a flood n drain style. I use the ebb n gro made by C.A.P
> I've ran promix/hydroton/perlite in the system.
> 
> I'm getting ready to set it back up n run coco in it.
> I'm going with large perlite n coco 50/50. Was going to add pro mix into it bit it seemed to hold enough water that I figure it wasn't necessary
> 
> From some advice from other growers they have advised to figure a way to keep the coco in.
> I'm going the burlap method. Not 100% sure how yet.
> So using those liners will do you good.
> LH.




You don't want to use promix in an ebb tray, all the fines get in the Rez, can cause pump problems and decaying material in the Rez will throw ph on top of it being a Petri dish for disease.


Hey N E... Long time...,

I saw you had an issue with having to manually fill your Rez... Idk if you have resolved this easily but I use 1/4inch poly water line (for r/o and other water filters or air line) buy a pressure fitting that screws onto your nearest faucet or even the feed for the washer if its closest this works great. The line is easy to manage and stores in a small area unlike a waterhose.

I'm going to look through the thread more, I'm still on ph one. Looking good!


----------



## trillions of atoms

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Most excellent sir.
> I'm use to a tote or table style ebb. So this was a little different. I was use to a watering schedule of 1 hr on 2 hrs off 24/7.
> With this system I'm 15 on 3-4 times a day.
> But I was advised to start with 1-2 floods n wrk up at the start.
> Besta luck.
> LH.





1 hr on 2 off is wayyy to much.

Depending on medium watering once a day is usually fine in veg.

Water as fast as you can and drain as fast as you can. I'm on a 15 minute on cycle once a day. I run this using growstones, and hydro ton. 

Perlite usually twice a day in veg. If they droop all the time your watering to much.

Best thing to do is water once when light comes on and watch them. When they perk up and start to droop again, then water. Look at the time and Set the next water time.  but Tjis will change w age. That's your starting point.

Humidity, wattage, temps, fans (setup) all make variables. 

This is the way to do it if your new, that way you don't give them to much love right off....

Stay on top of ph and ppm and your golden. Just make sure to calibrate your meters at every Rez swap.

A clean system will reward you!


----------



## LEFTHAND

When running hydroton I did that for yrs with no ill effects. 1 on 2 off 24/7 
The ebb n gro or flo n gro or ngs system no. No way one could should or can do that. On a recirculating system yes and many do so. with hydroton I got 3-4 feeds a day. 

In my experimenting with mediums if you filter the pot lil to zero goes in res. 
pro mix was first ever 1 flood a day that was her. 
I've played with it in the last n panty hose over the bottoms of pots prevent leaching of medium. 

LH.


----------



## trillions of atoms

3-4 feeds in flower near the end I can see that at 15 min.... Not 1 hr on 2 off.


----------



## LEFTHAND

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> 3-4 feeds in flower near the end I can see that at 15 min.... Not 1 hr on 2 off.



Like I said in a recirculating system it's alot different as u know. 
Highly oxygenated water won't drown a plant. 

Then again this was used on larger plants not 4" clones 

But this ebb n gro. That I like and don't like. At the same time. U would kill plants in a wk. 
and yes when introducing them into the system or starting off 1 flood is enough. But generally try to push 2. N build up as plants get bigger n want more. 

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy

I gotta say this is not the norm first. the bags allow for much more air to penetrate the pots imo adn the 50/50 chuncy perlite chunky coco i am running some a bit more some less drain fast and good I have been on a 15 min fill then leave the drain pump on for a good 30 -40 mins 2-3 times aday depends when i get to them. no timers instaled yet. keeps me all attention on them. no sign of drooping all preky loving life let me look for cam carger


----------



## trillions of atoms

Yes I agree... I run high feed all the time. If I soaked the roots constantly I would get burn. I don't feed a little here n there. I start out w a hot solution when they are young. E&F.  Flooding a tray for hours n hours n hours is not needed in e and f. 

But as stated, variables play a huge role. From containers to medium to humidity lights and ventilation along with amount of air circulation.

But on a base line for ppl starting out in an e and f with ton in a regular plastic container that comes w the kits or even grow bags, alot of flood time can be detrimental. If the container doesn't breathe like an air pot and they have an average humidity and a normal fan blowing the air around under a 600-1000 watt light at around 70-75 degrees should only water once maybe twice a day in veg. And up it from there depending on needs.

I'm not trying to correct anyone, I just want to prevent a rookie from seeing what was stated the way it was... Getting confused and stunting growth wondering *** is wrong in his setup when we might have been mentioning another system.

Also there is no need to run pro mix in the containers. It's a sponge and what we aim for is fast dry times and more flood cycles.  I understand if your running bennies but most noobs run chem ferts to start. You have to be careful not to over fert running a medium that absorbs alot of moisture, it's hold the solution close to the roots. compared to running just ton or growstones, can lead to burn/stunting having another substrate that effects capillary action to roots.


Not trying to say it won't work... It Can. But FOR ME the benefits are not there.


Different setups have diff variables and diff watering times.  It's best to tinker and pay attention to the plants.

They will tell you what makes them happy.


----------



## LEFTHAND

Very true. 
No argue there. Like u said its a depending limit. Conditions n skill. 
To get results u need to mix 50/50 perlite n pro but then again I wouldn't recommend it to a newbie due to the salt build up over muti feedings N other reasons / issues. But it's all I could use at the time. Lol

N I've only e&f in small pots on table other then that its been 18 gal n smaller totes grow in no pots. 
Thank you for clarifying for the newbies. 
Sometimes I forget not everyone on here or that reads posts can utilize conditions n feeds or handle n look for problems. 
LH


----------



## N.E.wguy

oh boy got pics   & painted cabinet with the plants in it lol what a shieit show' eventually took out the cfl and h5 lol covered plants with mylar got a got on a few leaves trimmed right off no fing around


----------



## N.E.wguy

i hear ya toa ty


----------



## N.E.wguy

so exactly when should i flush running about 30 gal res


----------



## trillions of atoms

Some ppl flush, some don't.

I let mine fade feeding full ppm, when they are done they are done.

I have dumped the Rez and ran phd water for several days and I didn't notice any difference running chem nutes w the cure finished.  I like a slow cure anyway on the personals.

Some flush a week, some ppl in organics don't flush...,

Personal preference kinda thing.


----------



## N.E.wguy

alright ty


----------



## Hushpuppy

Its just my personal opinion and it depends on what nute brand you are running, but I typically don't flush during veg unless they end up going over 6weeks in veg. I change the resevoir water at the change from veg to flower. Then after 3weeks in flower I do a full flush for 24hrs to wash out the coco. Then after changing out the flush water with new, I go back with just bloom nutes for the rest of the flowering.


----------



## N.E.wguy

TY for all the info all of U.. 

Things are green and would say faster then dirt.. Satoris are pushing 10-12" 
deep cheese bushier but fem and massive


----------



## Aktrue

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> I've never seen those systems. Lol.
> I wanna say its a flood n drain style. I use the ebb n gro made by C.A.P
> I've ran promix/hydroton/perlite in the system.
> 
> 
> From some advice from other growers they have advised to figure a way to keep the coco in.
> 
> LH.



im using two dwc buckets with hydroton 
works perfect, they have a t at the bottom so i can hook up a system when i want they started as a fill and let grow system but i spent 10$ on tiny pumps and made them recirculating ,,

on the net pots with coco or anyother medium i would look into mesh screen you can get a giant roll of screen cheep (screen door, window screen) then you just cut out your shape and secure it your coco wont get through


----------



## N.E.wguy

well, drained & refilled nuted res. ran it today. around 1300ppm now. took 4 cuts from each plant for sexing


----------



## Hushpuppy

Do you have cuts rooted for clones? Any time I have new plants to sex, I take several cuts from each and label them to match the plant incase that plant turns out to be an unneeded male, I can remove the cuttings as well.


----------



## N.E.wguy

yea i took 4 per plant (just today) and labeled all them, probally take more after sexing just to keep running one thing. all i want is 4-6 mains and thats it on these i think my tent now shoudl be scog shites falling all over ah well i wanted more even budding i got it. trying to finish tent so i dont have to use another tent and just put all the dro in the one i got set up, otherwise looks to big a shop in to small a area lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

well things are great they have by far excedded growth rate i would of liked they are maxed to the t5 10-12" avg. HUGE leave bigger then man hands already they want to be monsters. may have to modify their temp home till tent is done in 2 wks.  or set up other tent =pita temps be hot lil humid and they get fed 2 times aday still 15on15 off this stuf 50/50 drains fast so i do a weekly soak to hit the tops average fill is 2-3" from top 

had a bit of an over flow due to the control bucket lid not being on tight and me having adjusted float for a flood and never re tightened it that was a bit of a lol but live and learn better then in the tent all set up and that...


always perfect ph and running i think 1100 have to look at that also changed res and cleaned pumps etc peroxided hoses cleaned it all nice


----------



## trillions of atoms

pics?


----------



## N.E.wguy

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> pics?


just took some charging camera for xload man one of the fan leaves is over 2" wide Oo


----------



## Hushpuppy

If they are getting too big for your space, you can cut them back a good bit and that will buy some time for you to get the tent done. It will only make the plants bushier as well. It sounds like you may be feeding them too well. I found that I could slow growth on my plants by cutting them back and then cutting both the lights and the nutrients back by 25%. With 2 weeks left for veg, pruning them back a good bit will give them enough time to recover and get new growth shoots going for the flowering phase.


----------



## N.E.wguy

might have to do this later they have found the top of the cabinets they are monsters, it looks like they ate the whole t5 u can hardly see it or the 6 cfl that were behind it, one of the 6 frnt cfl has burnt a lil leafs over night. 

glad i did not feed more then the 2 times a day i have skipping a feeding here and there.


We have rooted clones confirmed last night,  roots out of the rapid rooters as well


----------



## Hushpuppy

congrats on the rooted clones :yay: that is always a happy sight to see. 

I had a mother plant that I kept in veg for several months and it grew up into the lights several times. I would cut it back a few inches below the lights and within a couple weeks it was right back into them. I went into the plant and cut a foot or more off the top and cut several of the side branches that were leaning over the smaller plants in veg. It took her about 5 weeks to get back to the lights and made her crazy bushy


----------



## N.E.wguy

so out of 24 cuts i got 20 i just transplanted in to cups all have huge root growth envn a few of the no clone powder took maybe 2 of 6 not recomend that evr to anyone  

they been in the second cab, getting 24hr 300-600w side light next to the 4 autos

as for the mothers to be hopfully they have been trimed bent and waitng for a home tent is coming up on the chop already took one out and been hanging since fri


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well then.. it's been a bit since I've stepped in. Read the last few pages and gotta say, I'm impressed. You caught on almost as good as me  

Seriously though, you're really into it, and quite properly. :aok: Good stuff N.E.wguy.. make sure we get lots of pics, especially during / after harvest.


----------



## N.E.wguy

hey DG thanks and yes things are going very well with all 6 they have been flipped in the tent with 5 other dirts o/d that got a frost one momrning and i pulled in and threw in the tent so i suspect this thread will get longer with bug battels and what not lol one plant is almost as tall as a full grown flower girl, could be the exoudus cheese still unknown where that Fem is other 5 are un sexed and probally gonna take another few cuttings now that they are lager (HUGE) but ya pics kinda got turned away from them after all the drama but will post the end results ofc ty all again.

pce~


----------



## N.E.wguy

2 males pulled 

so 3 satori girls and the dinafem Exdous cheese are under 1600w see where they go

gonna try to keep males alive outside as i have them in not the norm setup they can live temp permiting with out being hooked to system (really not happy with the turn out of 100$ bag of beans 5 of 10 didnt pop and 2 males out of the 5 zzzz)

2 Largest were teh males if any one cares i know u cant tell but just odd they were the tallest


gonna take new cuts and discard the male cuts i have see whats left for fems and pick best for a run in another tent seeing temps are easier now that summer is gone


----------



## trillions of atoms

pics?


----------



## sunakard2000

threads useless without pics... keep em commin man. also you may want to look at your germination techinique... with good genetics from good breeders theres really no reason aside from a personal messup that only 50% would sprout...  plus you have what 3 girls plus the cheese, clone em, mother em and your set, yeah it sucks to spend 100 bucks to have half not pop and only 3 females but hey thats 3 females, with a mother and cloning in not too long that could become like 30 females, so dont get upset with your results just make sure to take cuts, clone and maybe even make a clone of each satori into a mother so you know which mother will be the cream of the crop after you harvest the current plants. granted its hard to swallow results like that it really is i get that, but look on the bright side... you did get females so thats good, a buddy of mine just as you spent a few hundred bucks only to have a huge herd of males and only a single female, turns out she was a beast and some dank smoke, so after a brutaly depressing run of seeds he was happy to have a dank female which he did clone and now has a huge herd of females from that one lone female in a bunch of males, with some patience and loving you can put those depressing results behind you and bouce back, so again dont get so upset, crap happens and well thats the genetic lottery for yah lol clip, clone, mother and love love love them girls youll have a forest of dank in no time.


----------



## N.E.wguy

gimme 10 mins i edit in some picas



ya man i'm not worried i nvr even sent any complaint emails or any thing i know whats going on  have 14 clones of all 4 killed all the clones of the males (still trying to get some pollen as well so  )  also took 3 big cuts of one of the satori right as the pistols came out trying to get them rooted atm as well the others are all extremly well rooted in cups as i killed the males I got to see just how well the root systems were doing as it was a good 10 clones i think i killed or close to it and all had already filled the cups they are in with roots

so the tent is a mess with the 5 dirt and 4 dro plant the hydros are already turning to flowers things are loving the nutes. a few are as big as a full grown dirt and they have not even stretched yet


the dirts are real big buds were o/d moved in under the 1600w i think the xtra 600 made them blow up tbh. because they are teh same strain as teh 10z i just harvested and these buds are 2x as dense no doubt 


The Control Bucket Pump DIED with full pots lol, i have monitored every feeding of this as i am new and really nn added ** like this. I was warned by Cubby so kept a real good monitoring of them. so had to pull the res pump go into the tent with lights out and swap pumps sht shw


then the males that i pulled i killed one. and the other was trimmed of 80% i'd say. growing strong od the one that i did kill I MUST SAY the mix with the bags and layer of perlite is amazing whole bag was full roots grew threw the bag and they are the heavy ones not cheaps. looked very healthy no rot or dicolor thru the whole bag i ripped it all apart and looked at it


----------



## trillions of atoms

If you need any real help let me know.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ty Toa!


----------



## Hushpuppy

It looks to me like you got them kids rocking and rolling  Good work NEWguy


----------



## N.E.wguy

yes now i need you brilliant brains to assist me in a real set up as i hate this one. was looking here for parts hxxp://plantlighting.com/store/ebb-flow-hydroponics-systems.html

using totes in 4' 6" x 4' 6" tents i have a 55 gal res and want to use a 1500gph (with a 5 minute fill and 15 minute drain) pump for the res and would need to know where i can get fitting to use totes as pots so i can just have a real set up  shoot me any ideas via pm if u dont feel like posting here (was thinking of using all 3/4 hose) for returns and feed lines 



But yea Hush between u and Lefty (who I miss  qq ) things are going great really hoping to catch some of this satori pollen, the male is like pushing 4' i got a few pics gimme a min i upload em of him.. can i just cut em open and take the pollen or it has to naturally drop any idea on that? i should of kept some of there clones 


made a 1/2 pound of budder with a half Z and a bag of the crit cheese trim pretty tasty and potent


----------



## N.E.wguy

e/ nvm i ordered a capp control bucket and +6 add on and a few more 16" ossc fans


e/transplanted 2 of each clone into larger pots of coco and perlite, they were Fullly rooted in straight perlite cups all looked thick mass rooted should be good to go and the other 3 larger 2 of them look to be making a come back maybe not all 3 we'll see..


----------



## N.E.wguy

Drama has struck posted whole story in grow journal but am a bit worried about reveg or herm issues 

i am tempted to throw my male back in the tent (3 satori and one dina fem exoudus cheese) and let every thing get seeded lol and just start my High Times 2002 Cup winning Mangos in a brand new tent (would be 3 satori and a cross to the fem exoudus cheese, just to have endless seeds, was gonna just try to catch the pollen but i dont have faith in that


----------



## trillions of atoms

Ok,if you reveg and get nanners -  the genetics have the trait.  Not the end of the world.
If u want to keep it around- make seed as you said and try the reveg anyway 

Big roots are needed for a good reveg so don't go chopping up the rootball if u transplant.


I got more to say but it's 430 am


Zzzzzzz


----------



## N.E.wguy

ty TOA

so today i transplanted 2 more minis and 2 of the 3 large fully mature clones took atleast 12-16" tall each so makes up for the 1 male

the male is 4' crazy guy with his uts blowindg evy where

took 4 of the flowers back out about tho chop them any day the male is twice their height 

but his nanners are opening so if i breed noiw is the time was thinking of taking one female satori out of stysten and putting them side by side od seeing the are doing extrmly well budding in tent and he seems ready to go

is there an issue of cross pollination bringing a pollinated female back in tent after pollination?


----------



## sunakard2000

how far are the female plant from finishing? seeds need a while to fully mature


----------



## N.E.wguy

i could cut what is fully flowered now the other 4 are only on week 2 but have good size bud growth 

need a good pump to if any one can link me one I had a 400gph and a 120 the 120 died so want to replace it with the 400 and maybe get a 600 for the res seeing i ordered another 6 pot extension i think i may need an 800+ tho


----------



## N.E.wguy

So have received the cap control bucket with timer cam with 2 pumps buckets are not 3gal like the htg are probally only fit 3gal smart bag not the 5gal I used in htgs. And they came with inserts that are just holes in the bottom so may just veg on those then into 5gal smart bags as they are keeping the roots contained and not blocking lines they are however letting roots thru the side. 

the satoris and exodus are almost touching the light looking nice on their 2 week of flower nutes added them to the remaining veg nutes and about 10 gal then added new nutes and 30 gallons let it sit phd it and will prob change to new water and just flower when they go threw that


----------



## N.E.wguy

set up the capp set up, ran it off same res runing around 1k ppm 5.6 to soak the median 

the cap is much smaller and compact, 2 gal buckets all 1/2" lines ugly so i used 3gal smart pots and may use the capp inserts to make another 6 pots so i'll have a 12 site capp and the 6 site htg but thats a bit off trying to maintain not make more of maintenance setup etc. 

clone cuts originally taken are all 6"+  figure i'm gonna flip the 6 biggest so i put them in the capp sytem after another week or two see how big they get, the mothers grew like crazy once in the system hope these do the same then i still have another 6 to refill the HTG sytem one more time with satori in the end will take  3 exodous and around 13-20 satori i think.. loosing count stuffs rocking tho guys ty as always


----------

